# Great test to determine whether of not your are an NFP or an NFJ



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

You are an *INFJ*.

About 65%


INFJ or INFP Test - CelebrityTypes.com


----------



## Cmk (Oct 5, 2011)

Wut.. I got INFJ. That doesn't make sense.


----------



## Cmk (Oct 5, 2011)

I think it's a great test, but I am very sure that I am INFP and not INFJ, I use Fi and not Fe.
Or I don't know.. now I can't help but question if I actually use Fe. Hmm.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Your result is: INFJ
Also about 65%. I couldn't decide whether I have the heart of a child or the soul of a sage. I'd like to think it's the former.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Curiosity led me to do this test. First time I did the test I deliberately chose what I thought would be the "INFP" answer simply to see if I could. And I got 90% INFP. Then I did the test and chose my true answers, and got 75% INFP.

So basically, test is only as honest as the answers you give it... like many of these things.


----------



## JustAnotherIdealist (Oct 27, 2013)

Hmm I got INFJ, around 50-60%.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamwaves (Nov 20, 2013)

I took it a few days ago and i think i got infp ~80-85%


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

@Cmk Out of curiosity, what was your percentage of INFJ?


----------



## Cmk (Oct 5, 2011)

Vivid Melody said:


> @_Cmk_ Out of curiosity, what was your percentage of INFJ?


I don't remember now. But I think it was around 70 % or so.


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

INFJ 
I did this some while ago. Can't remember the percentage


----------



## INFJcupcake (Oct 8, 2013)

Infj^__^


----------



## illicit iridescence (Dec 31, 2011)

That test was refreshing, given all other tests I've taken. I wonder how accurate it really is. Nice find and thanks for posting roud:


----------



## Coldspot (Nov 7, 2011)

Stopped part way through because of the way it refers to logic. Feeling and Thinking are both logical, just different kinds.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah, I noticed that too I guess I just tried to play along with the way they meant it or whatever.


----------



## Cmk (Oct 5, 2011)

Coldspot said:


> Stopped part way through because of the way it refers to logic. Feeling and Thinking are both logical, just different kinds.


I think they meant the Thinking type of logic. But I know what you mean, I just made the assumption that it was the conventional use of logic they were referring to.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

INFJ. I didn't see a percentage listed, but the bar was almost full. About 80%


----------



## FoxTrot (Dec 8, 2013)

yay! I got INFP


----------



## question my existence (Sep 18, 2013)

INFP, didn't see a % either but almost completely INFP/barely INFJ.


----------



## Fibonacci (Sep 15, 2013)

I scored as an INFJ


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

False dichotomy:

_Good manners - of course it's important to call it as you see it, but you need to phrase your message so that people won't get hurt.

Sincerity - of course it's important to be nice, but it's more important to be sincere and true to yourself so others know where you stand._


I can see through the question too... 1 is supposed to be Fe and 2 is supposed to be Fi. This sounds like it was written by an FJ too, who doesn't grasp Fi. The whole "be true to yourself" is so cliche.

---------------

Again, poor grasp of Fi:

_Of course there are differences in people's values but in the end I think that we are all one; all looking for the same thing.

Of course people have some similarities, but at heart each person has a set of core values that are unique to them._

#2 is suposed to be Fi because of the cliche that Fi sees every individual as unique. Consider this from Jung on Fi:



> Whereas subjective thinking, on account of its unrelatedness, finds great difficulty in arousing an adequate understanding, the same, though in perhaps even higher degree, holds good for subjective feeling. *In order to communicate with others it has to find an external form which is not only fitted to absorb the subjective feeling in a satisfying expression, but which must also convey it to one's fellowman in such a way that a parallel process takes place in him. Thanks to the relatively great internal (as well as external) similarity of the human being, this effect can actually be achieved,* although a form acceptable to feeling is extremely difficult to find, so long as it is still mainly orientated by the fathomless store of primordial images.


IxFPs often recognize that beneath unique, individual needs are the same fundamental human values. Without Fi, Fe common values arguably wouldn't exist; it would just be all pomp & ceremony to get stuff done.

------------------

False dichotomy again...both views can be held by the same person:

_Are generally in need of a helping hand. Logical rules can be a great boon to an organization, but they need to be balanced with insight into the whole of human nature.
__

Generally do not see that they are trampling the enthusiasm and unique contributions of others under foot. These people should spend more time listening to their subordinates.

--------------

__When I look at the scene of international politics I see:_

_Good guys and bad guys. Of course no one is perfect, but in the end you can often see the strong guys bullying the weak. The weak guys don't even get a chance, and that is not right._

_Different shades of grey. Of course all countries are not equally bad, but they're all driven by self-interest. The best way to get along is for all countries to agree to play by a common set of rules.

_Neither....

_-------

_This is supposed to be Fi:
_Logic is mostly irrelevant to my interests. Unless there is a direct application that pertains to my interests, it doesn't interest me._


But it's wrong in not grasping that Fi is logical as defined by Jungian theory. Not just rational, in that it reasons, but logical in tat it's consistent and does not contradict itself. This answer needs to be re-worked to appeal to a type that is rational.

---------------

I can't see the 2nd appealing to either INFx type....huh? 

_I cherish visiting foreign countries, particularly exotic and underexposed ones. It is interesting to see how people live in different parts of the world._

_While I like some foreign countries and cities, I don't go traveling just for adventure's sake. If I do go traveling, I like to visit cities and countries where I've been before._

----------


I bet you many INFx have problems with both - I do!

_I tend to over-snack on sugar, fat, alcohol, tobacco or some-such, and I tend to either overindulge bodily needs or neglect them._

_Other people seem to be cut out for a 9-5 corporate zombie routine, and it sometimes makes me feel like a space alien that I just don't fit in.

_I'm giving up going further with analyzing this...I think the point is made. The rest of it was just as bad. I mostly answered according to what I knew was supposed to be the INFP answer, but some of them were hard to choose because either both applied or neither did. Or if I leaned towards one, it showed such a poor grasp of Fi or Ne that it was hard to make myself choose it.

For the record, I scored INFP, because I made sure I did. It looked like 60% INFP or something like that.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

82% INFP. This test definitely helped me since I was struggling between the two, but ultimately, I do think I'm more of an INFP.


----------



## shiny (May 22, 2013)

Hmm, kind of funny to me that apparently a lot of INFPs didn't like this test. I actually found myself mentally arguing (ok, ok, arguing out loud and rolling my eyes and gesturing at my computer) with the Fe answers a lot of the time. :tongue:


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

INFP but does this translate to ENFP because I'm an extrovert and I couldn't find the extrovert test
(82% NFP)


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

*@TreasureTower *How do you do that test for INTP/INFP instead? i've got a friend that is confused of which type they are.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> INFP but does this translate to ENFP because I'm an extrovert and I couldn't find the extrovert test
> (82% NFP)


This test is in BETA; so I don't know if there are any. There are lots of them on the web and I saw a really good video about that on YouTube; if I can find it; I will post it here.



googoodoll said:


> *@TreasureTower *How do you do that test for INTP/INFP instead? i've got a friend that is confused of which type they are.


Well, this test basically measures Fi or Fe. If your friend gets a clear Fe score; they are more likely to be a Fe user. I'm really glad that you brought this up. :happy:

I was struggling for months, going around in circles and back and fourth between INTP and INFP and wondering why neither seemed to fit.

I would highly recommend Test | 3D Psyche and have them read the profiles and functions on Personality Junkie: Type Tests, Profiles, Careers, & Relationships.

I found that I related far more to inferior Se than tertiary Si. Also, the INFJ description fit me the best; second, was the iNTP description and last, was the INFP. I would also recommend reading Naomi Quenk's book, _Was that Really Me?_ about the inferior function. That was my first inkling that I might be an INXJ over an INXP.

There are excerpts of this on PerC; check the Cognitive Functions subforum. @CupcakesRDaBestBruv, I would recommend that you and anyone else who wants to further look into their type; check out those resources; I know that they really helped me make sense of a lot of it.


----------



## OQHeckshire (Dec 20, 2013)

I read an article that said INFJs use polite directing communication and INFPs use informative communication... "please buy milk," versus "the milk is empty." Still testing the theory, but it is true for me.


----------



## 33778 (Feb 26, 2012)

Your result is: INFJ 53%

What a surprise


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

Your result is: INFJ

82%INFJ
18% INFP


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Well I got 82% INFP


----------



## betweenlaughterandtears (Aug 29, 2013)

INFJ 53% and INFP 47%. There's little difference so I'm still unsure...Some questions were difficult though...


----------



## shiny (May 22, 2013)

OQHeckshire said:


> I read an article that said INFJs use polite directing communication and INFPs use informative communication... "please buy milk," versus "the milk is empty." Still testing the theory, but it is true for me.


I literally LOLed at this... I do that all the time, and it drives my husband crazy. :tongue: I don't even think twice about it... "the milk is empty" means "we're out of milk," so "we need more milk," and if he's going to the store, then "the milk is empty" means "please buy milk!"


----------



## Shantkn (Nov 20, 2011)

53% INFJ, 47% INFP.

And the unsureness continues. I feel like I use Fe over Fi, and Ti over Te, but use Ne over Ni (yet have the Ni-type conclusions and stubbornness), and relate to INFP's like marginally more than INFJ's. Not sure if I use Se over Si or vice versa...

Come to think of it, I feel like I acted pretty ENFP-ish when I was a kid. Is it possible maybe I'm just an INFP that tried to force themselves to be an INFJ because they felt like they were too immature or something? lol.


----------



## Magnesium (Jan 7, 2014)

INFJ 76% | 24% INFP here.


----------



## Killbain (Jan 5, 2012)

Infj 65/35


----------



## illicit iridescence (Dec 31, 2011)

Shantkn said:


> 53% INFJ, 47% INFP.
> 
> And the unsureness continues. I feel like I use Fe over Fi, and Ti over Te, but use Ne over Ni (yet have the Ni-type conclusions and stubbornness), and relate to INFP's like marginally more than INFJ's. Not sure if I use Se over Si or vice versa...
> 
> Come to think of it, I feel like I acted pretty ENFP-ish when I was a kid. Is it possible maybe I'm just an INFP that tried to force themselves to be an INFJ because they felt like they were too immature or something? lol.


Assuming the best two options for you are indeed INFP and INFJ, have you considered checking out the characteristics of the inferior function for both types? They're vastly different.

http://personalitycafe.com/infj-art...ress-brings-out-infjs-hidden-personality.html
http://personalitycafe.com/infp-articles/76770-recognizing-inferior-function-ifps.html

Actually, though you might be kidding about the maturity thing, it might be a hint towards inferior Te (INFP), if the maturity thing is a competence issue (mature vs immature) - see the sensitivities section.


----------



## monthlydinners (Sep 4, 2012)

82% INFP. I really loved this test! It wasn't so clear cut and most of the questions really made me think before answering.


----------



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

*INFP 59%* _*rounded 60%_
INFJ 41% _*rounded 40%_

That explains why I have strange feelings that Im an INFJ sometimes and other times not. 
Its pretty close to 50/50, but Im a little more to the INFP side.


----------



## RunForCover07 (Apr 9, 2013)

INFJ
65% INFJ | 35% INFP

I love how they made Fe sound like conformist and Fi like ruthless assholes.

This test was meh.


----------



## Dane418 (Aug 13, 2011)

INFP at 94%

Some answers could have gone either way pretty easily.


----------



## KristinaKiara (Jan 17, 2014)

Infp - 82%


----------

